# New PB Oregon Bass and Trout!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Rented a kayak this weekend and smoked em, rattle trap and panther Martin all day long.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. I thought Oregon was famous for sturgeon and liberals.

Nice fish. Those bass would be fine for around here.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang those are some good looking fish. You aint found ya another golf course out there have ya. It prob feels a lot better out there than here,I was at 102 about a hr ago.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

More from today


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

lees way2 said:


> Dang those are some good looking fish. You aint found ya another golf course out there have ya. It prob feels a lot better out there than here,I was at 102 about a hr ago.


Not yet! This is a honey hole for sure though. 

I actually had to put pants on today! It was about 65 this morning and the wind was freezing


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You put the hammer on em . Good job figuring them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work!!! Congrats on PB's!


----------

